# Solved: Can't install Windows PowerShell 2.0



## Clisen33 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey everyone, I just recently got Windows Server 2008 R2 and for some reason I can't install PowerShell 2.0.

PS 1.0 is already installed, and I'm wanting to get 2.0. I've downloaded the x64 installer from microsoft but when I run it, all it says is "This update is not applicable to your computer."

Any ideas on how to get it installed?


----------



## Clisen33 (Mar 22, 2010)

Figured it out. The feature has to be installed, even though 1.0 is automatically installed.

Go to Server Manager -> Features -> Add Features -> Scroll down to the bottom -> Check off Windows PowerShell Integrated Scripting Enviornment (ISE) -> Install

Clisen-


----------



## Rupertt (Mar 26, 2010)

I have problem in installing windows vista.. Is it supports 2GB memory as primary? Can any one reply me??

Thanks in advance..

Family Heritage


----------

